# What's the best way to paint Metal Chimney (or Metal Chimney Cap)?



## ohman (Jul 23, 2009)

As title, any thoughts or comments? Can (or should) it be painted? What's the pros and cons of painting the metal chimney cap?

The one we have is similar to this one:

http://www.thetinshop.biz/images/Chimney_Caps/galv._chimney_cap_1.jpg

Would painting on such a metal chimney cap add more years of life to the cap? Does the temperature on the cap tend to get high whe you use the chimney and would this be a problem for the paint? Thanks!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ohman, are you a professional painter?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohh! Mis Chris its time to show your mod powers. Shut er down..


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

She prolly hasn't got the heart to 










That guy ^^^^ could've saved himself getting rusted up with some rustoleum.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just like I do with you Tool, I will give the benefit of the doubt. If the OP wants to post an intro here, Introduce Yourself or answers my question about his profession, he may find the answers he seeks, or he may be directed here  where I am sure he can find help as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No fear here!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> No fear here!


I didn't doubt that for a minute :thumbup:

I wouldn't want to ever get on the wrong side of you Chris


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

ohman said:


> As title, any thoughts or comments? Can (or should) it be painted? What's the pros and cons of painting the metal chimney cap?
> 
> The one we have is similar to this one:
> 
> ...


I'd leave it alone...

If you must paint it,prime with a galvanized Metal primer first and finish it with a few coats of acrylic latex..


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

tedrin said:


> I'd leave it alone...
> 
> If you must paint it,prime with a galvanized Metal primer first and finish it with a few coats of acrylic latex..


Doh!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

tedrin said:


> I'd leave it alone...
> 
> If you must paint it,prime with a galvanized Metal primer first and finish it with a few coats of acrylic latex..


Ohhh, tedrin!!!
The BM Wizard gonna getcha now for aiding and abetting a "possible" DIY question.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Ohhh, tedrin!!!
> The BM Wizard gonna getcha now for aiding and abetting a "possible" DIY question.


 
LOL...I couldn't resist..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Chris.
Pull The Trigger.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was hoping the op would come back, I see tedrin answered, and I see where this is going! You bloodthirsty savages!


----------

